# Sally Hansen  Complete Salon Manicure Ready in Reds Collection



## Dawn (Nov 28, 2018)

Everyone is running around, scrambling to prepare as we rapidly approach the holiday season - and no one has time to go to the nail salon. Ladies who make the holidays happen need a salon-quality manicure, done at home in a fraction of the time - and the Sally Hansen *Complete Salon Manicure Ready in Reds Collection *is here to help. These six stunning shades of red boast an all-in-one formula complete with a base coat, strength, growth treatment, salon color, top coat, chip resistance, and gel shine finish.

From cool, beautiful berry tones to a classic red, this collection will have you feeling festive throughout the holiday season.






*Complete Salon Manicure Ready in Reds Collection shades include:*

·     *Red Handed: *This lipstick-inspired red hue will be worth getting caught — it’s a full-on holiday hotness heist.
·     *Red Zin: *Toast the season in this rich, deep wine-inspired crimson polish with a cream finish.
·     *Belle of the Ball: *Be the fairest of them all at every fete in your holiday-party circuit in a sparkle-tinged mulberry tone.
·     *Oh So Lava-ly: *This majorly metallic take on burgundy is an eruption of elegance.
·     *Cherry Delightful: *Fall for a freshly picked Morello cherry-red polish with a glossy finish to dress up your holiday-party look.
·     *Berry Fancy: *A juicy take on this cranberry-hue will add an element of luxury to every ensemble.


















*Price: *$7.99 each
*Where to Buy: *Drugstores and mass merchants nationwide


----------

